# Long hair or short double coat????



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

We have two pampered Chihuahuas'. Hannah Bell is 12 and Tia just turned four. We always had three. Our first rescue Chloe passed a few years ago at 13 and we have been "looking". Tia's breeder only had the one litter and now breeds show Great Danes. Found a breeder finally in a neighboring state. Mom and dad are both smooth coats . The male Gucci has a little ruff around his neck but really i would say smooth coat but just fuller. My Hannah is very smooth blk/tan and Tia is cream but much softer with a little more fur on tail . this breeder said she never had a long coat . So puppies born and the one female we wanted was born with a very fluffy coat. She is five weeks now and looks like a little fluff ball. The other two are very smooth. Can someone please look at the video and tell me if she will be the thick, long coat with the big flume tail. Don't mind fluffy but not the really heavy long hair . I put up a pic of the father also because he has the longer hair under neck like his puppy. Is it possible she'll just be a smooth with undercoat? I know long haired breeders really prize anhttps://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=511537205648728&video_source=pages_finch_main_videod b
rag about the long, thick hair so I'm imagining it's hard to get. Especially with two short hairs like these. thank you for your advice. https://www.facebook.com/DiratinyCh...a436737cc28&size=960,720&fbid=480977208704728


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry.. this is the video of the puppies. Is she a long coat?
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?
v=511537205648728&video_source=pages_finch_main_video


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

She is a long coat, but she may not have a full fluffy coat. It's hard to tell at that age.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Was afraid of that. Thank you for your reply. I posted a pic of the dad. Would he also be considered long hair because of his ruff around neck and fuller tail.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dad is a smooth coat with a double coat. My Harley has that exact coat, he is definitely a smooth coat. I can't access the video of the pups though. The giveaway is usually the ear furnishings. If you look at the dad his ears are 'clean' a long coat will show the beginnings of ear furnishings at 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you Pixie. Hubby and I already drove almost 2hrs to see the puppies and fell in love with this little one. There was another smooth coat female but https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=511537205648728&video_source=pages_finch_main_videobreeder said she will look more like mom and we really loved Gucci the mail who she said facially will look like this fluff ball. Here is a picture of the pups.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

okay...here is a picture of the fluff ball. Everyone says long hair but the breeder does not know . She said she never had long coat puppies from them before.https://www.facebook.com/DiratinyCh...207520000.1414463813./511486195653829/?type=1


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes...she is long coat. Two smooths CAN have a long coat if the long coat gene is carried by both parents....even if they've not had one in previous litters. One of our litters this summer was a smooth/smooth breeding & this is what we got:








[/URL]


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

In all honesty it does not sound like this breeder knows much about Chihuahuas in general which to me says she should NOT be breeding them. This is not a reputable breeder.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

They are adorable. Yes.. I agree with the next comment. Very hard to find any reputable Chi breeders any place within 4hrs of our area. There is one women with Beautiful show Chis' but her prices are understandably in the thousands. so we drove almost two hours and really fell in love with this little one. I agree she does not have much knowledge and should not be breeding. But this puppy is already in this world and someone has to give it a good home. MCHIS would you be able to post a picture of any of those long hairs older. So I can see what she might look like. Would the long coat be any sparser since she was from two smooth coats at all. Thank you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like a smooth coat to me. All chi's carry a set of genes. The set can be short/short, short/long or long/long. Short is always dominant over long. So if two short coated dogs are paired together, but both have a short/long set of genes, then they most definitely can produce long coat puppies. But most people don't understand how two smooth coats with only smooth coats over several generations can suddenly produce a long coat puppy. The reason for this is that the recessive gene remained hidden for a few generations. Thus explaining why your breeder has never seen long coat chis produced in past litters. 'Truth be stated' two long coats can ONLY produce a long coat.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

thank you Chiluv for responding. Do you have any chis' that as puppies had this fluffy coat. She actually looks like a pomeranian puppy. Just hope she doesn't get the big flume tail. Don't mind a little ruff around the neck though. Did you see the pic of her father. Maybe she will look like him?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you really have fallen for this puppy will the amount of coat really make much of a difference? If you absolutely only want a smooth coat then maybe this isn't the pup for you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pattimay said:


> thank you Chiluv for responding. Do you have any chis' that as puppies had this fluffy coat. She actually looks like a pomeranian puppy. Just hope she doesn't get the big flume tail. Don't mind a little ruff around the neck though. Did you see the pic of her father. Maybe she will look like him?



I couldn't open all of your links for some reason. However I did see the one photo with the long coat pup in question. She is a beauty. I have 4 long coat chis. My Kendall looked like a Pom as a pup, but then lost her poofy coat. Though she does have a longer fuller coat than my other two, she also has a fluffy tail. My youngest who is a yr old had two long coat parents. But they do not have big fluffy coats. Here's a pic of Ava. Mind you, she is only a yr old and it takes 2-3 yrs for most long coats to achieve full length. 









These are her parents 
Her mom:








Her dad:








So far in my opinion Ava takes after her dad. I'm excited to see how she develops over the next year.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I do agree with Stella. As it isn't easy to predict how full your chi's coat will get or if her tail will be really fluffy, or how long ear fringe and so on and so on. As one thing is true about long coat chi's is that they are all uniquely different. While all 3 of mine have a coat that is closer to their body. Kendall has really long ear fringe and super long plumed tail and feathering around her feet. Braxton's coat is wavy. And Ava's coat is very sleek silky straight. A smooth coat may be best for you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep impossible to tell how much coat a puppy will or will not have. Sometimes super fluffy ones end up with sparser coat & sometimes ones w/o much puppy coat ends up having massive amounts. The puppy I shared a picture of is only 5.5mo old & in coat change so he has NO coat now but I believe will have an average amount. Some Chis even take 2-3 years to grow in their full coat. It really depends on genetics. If you work with a breeder who knows their lines...they can give you an idea on what to expect. 

While I do agree the puppy is in the world so needs to be loved...the only way breeders like this will stop is if people stop buying. Can I ask where you are? A lot of show breeders will place older puppies, that they held back for show & didn't turn out the way they'd hoped, for VERY reasonable amount of $ just to find them a wonderful home. I know this because I have many friends who have basically given a dog away (only charging shipping OR even charging a small fee & flying to dog to you. Best thing to do is contact one of these breeders & a lot of times they will have or know of a puppy needing a home from a fellow breeder.

I do not know where you are but I have a friend who has a spayed smooth coat retired AKC Champion (she is a friend & sadly getting out of Chis)...the girl has wonderful temperament & is in the New England area.

Anyway, regardless good luck in your decision.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

You have just beautiful Chis' CHIluv. I really wouldn't mind at all if that little girl ended up having a coat like them actually. I have contacted breeders closer to my area who are show breeders. Even their 11 month olds who they felt was not show quality to keep for breeding were in the thousands. Hubby and I would really like to raise a puppy again before we get too old. lol. Also Hannah who is 12 we feel would be more accepting
of a pup and not an almost grown dog. this is a pic of my two. Hanna
h is blk/tan and Tia is cream. After her bath she gets all fluffy and wavy for awhile. thank you all for all thhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151274357806522&set=a.10150985030131522.481723.629861521&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-frc3%2Ft31.0-8%2F286976_10151274357806522_914063765_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-xpa1%2Fv%2Ft1.0-9%2F150149_10151274357806522_914063765_n.jpg%3Foh%3Da3536ad8a8859ee5a17aac15a2e2697e%26oe%3D54E64EFE&size=1544%2C1024e information regarding coat differences.


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151274357806522&l=914b50920a try this.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you so much. They are all my little loves 😍. I think you have some deciding to do on whether or not you want a long or smooth coat chi. Your two chi's are very pretty 😊. Good luck on your search. It's so fun and stressful searching for a new puppy. It has to feel right. I think when you come across the right one, you will feel it in your heart. Keep us posted my dear.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Your pups are adorable.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's some grooming facts about long coat v. short double coat:


----------

